# MINSK | Museum of the Great Patriotic War | U/C



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Museum of the Great Patriotic War*​
Start: 2010
Completion:2013


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*11.7.2010*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*28.7.2010*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*19.8.2010*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*5.9.2010*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*31.10.10*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*4.12.10*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*6.3.11*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*29.7.11*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*13.8.11*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*24.9.11*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*11.11.11*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*11.01.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*02/03/2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*May 24th, 2012*










Photo by *potema*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*June 11 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/11/kran-7


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I remember seeing this U/C when I was in Minsk last year. Didn't know what it was going to be. Now I do. 

Thanks for the regular updates, Minsk! :cheers:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

GeneratorNL said:


> I remember seeing this U/C when I was in Minsk last year. Didn't know what it was going to be. Now I do.
> 
> Thanks for the regular updates, Minsk! :cheers:


You are welcome! :cheers:


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

No offence but, why in the world would you need such a museum in 2012?


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ Because it is our history. We need to remember those people, who was fighting for our life. We build this museum in honor of those soldiers.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> ^^ Because it is our history. We need to remember those people, who was fighting for our life. We build this museum in honor of those soldiers.


I'm pretty sure, there was one built fur such purposes a lot earlier.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, it was, but it is so old and ugly.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> ^^ Because it is our history. We need to remember those people, who was fighting for our life. We build this museum in honor of those soldiers.


how many people Belarus lost during a war? it were 25-30% of pop as I remember, huge numbers.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Alexriga said:


> how many people Belarus lost during a war? it were 25-30% of pop as I remember, huge numbers.


You are right, Belarus lost 1/4-1/3 of the population ~ 2,2-3 mln.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*August 5th, 2012*

Photo by *Korkh.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*August 25th, 2012*


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Minsk said:


> *May 24th, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an angel with a machinegun?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Vincen1 said:


> Is that an angel with a machinegun?


No, a figure of a woman with fanfare in her hand.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*September 29th, 2012*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

It's really nice, a great investment.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.04.2013*

Photos by PShaw


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ It's very beautiful, great images!


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

realt.onliner.by


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Great Images!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very socialist-realist architecture. Looks okay, but it could do without the dome.


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks really good. Is the scheduled opening date still May 9th next year?


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

I do not like the design at all, but the construction of this thing looks impressive


----------

